# Orient And Seiko Photos With Cameras



## ben_m (Mar 29, 2010)

My two Japanese autos. The Orient is beautiful! The best bit about the open heart is seeing the escapement lever rocking back and forth. I like the sub-seconds dial too- the movement looks completely smooth, as the hand is so small.

[IMG alt="orient-1.jpg"]http://micklem.com/watches/orient-1.jpg[/IMG]

Click for very large version.

[IMG alt="orient-2.jpg"]http://micklem.com/watches/orient-2.jpg[/IMG]

Click for very large version.

[IMG alt="orient-3.jpg"]http://micklem.com/watches/orient-3.jpg[/IMG]

Click for very large version.

[IMG alt="seiko-1.jpg"]http://micklem.com/watches/seiko-1.jpg[/IMG]

Click for very large version.

[IMG alt="seiko-2.jpg"]http://micklem.com/watches/seiko-2.jpg[/IMG]

Click for very large version.

[IMG alt="seiko-3.jpg"]http://micklem.com/watches/seiko-3.jpg[/IMG]

Click for very large version.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice watches, cool cameras especially the Robot & the mighty `F` :notworthy:


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

the Orient is sheer class! and!! proper 35mm cameras made out of metal! and you actually had to focus them yourself! those were the days, great pix.


----------



## LozR (Jan 12, 2011)

I am honestly struggling to say which of these two watches I prefer, the Orient has a lot going on but carries it off so well and the other has an elegant uncluttered look - lovely.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

I love the Orient and the little 35RC is a cracking camera.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

avidfan said:


> I love the Orient and the little 35RC is a cracking camera.


Hi Avidfan, haven't seen that Wolves badge round here for a while?

Not normally a fan of 'open heart', but I quite like the Orient.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Didja know they make these things called digital cameras now??

You don't even gotta buy film for 'em (...what's that?).


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > I love the Orient and the little 35RC is a cracking camera.
> ...


Hello Tim, hows things? I've been quite ill for a while and haven't been able to get to the pc


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Didja know they make these things called digital cameras now??
> 
> You don't even gotta buy film for 'em (...what's that?).


That 35RC will still take better quality piccies than a lot of digital cameras!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

avidfan said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > avidfan said:
> ...


Sorry to hear that, hope you're feeling better now. Same old here, ticking along nicely!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

avidfan said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > Didja know they make these things called digital cameras now??
> ...


I held out for as long as I could... kicking and screaming that digital would never be as good as emulsion! In the very high end of the cameras and lenses, I have to now admit..., they have finally surpassed it! Of course it takes a pretty incredible printer as well!

PS: I don't think we have ever spoken or I have had a chance to step on your toes yet..., but, I'm glad you are feeling better, as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical Alarm said:
> ...


I'll always prefer emulsion, there's something special about waiting for your film to be developed (unless you do it yourself) and film cameras just feel better too-especially the older ones which have some weight to them!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Like the black sterile-dialed model. What brand/model is it, or is it a mod?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice pics.

By the way, the arbitrariness of the combination of items made me think of that old Vic Reeves chestnut 'cats in bomber jackets'.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

normdiaz said:


> Like the black sterile-dialed model. What brand/model is it, or is it a mod?


Edit: Sorry, I should have read the title closer. So it's a "5", and with the sterile dial, I'm going to assume a mod.


----------

